# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek: invloed van depressie op dagelijkse activiteiten

## AVMC PWS Depressie

Geachte meneer/mevrouw,

Hierbij willen wij u vragen tot medewerking aan ons profielwerkstuk. Wij, Anke Vos en Margely Cornelissen, zijn twee studentes van het Ludgercollege te Doetinchem. We zitten in het examenjaar van gymnasium en wij doen ons profielwerkstuk over het voorkomen van depressie. Wij gaan in ons profielwerkstuk onderzoeken of depressie van invloed is op dagelijkse activiteiten. Om een duidelijk beeld te kunnen scheppen van dit onderwerp kunnen we uw hulp goed gebruiken. Wij hebben naast een theoretisch deel ook een praktisch deel. Dit praktisch deel bestaat uit twee delen. Het eerste deel bestaat uit een test, genaamd de BDI. Hierin wordt er gevraagd naar uw gevoelens naar uwzelf en de wereld om u heen. Het tweede deel bestaat uit een schrijfopdracht. Nadere informatie kunt u krijgen door ons te mailen via onderstaand emailadres. De gegevens worden nergens anders voor gebruikt en geanonimiseerd behandeld. U kunt eventueel u naam opgeven maar als u dit liever anoniem doet, hebben wij hier volledig begrip voor en zullen wij in ons profielwerkstuk een gefingeerde naam gebruiken. De tijdsduur van het gehele praktisch deel is circa 20 minuten. De uiterlijke inleverdatum is 10 januari 2015. 

Wij danken u alvast voor uw medewerking!

Anke Vos en Margely Cornelissen.
[email protected]

----------

